# Shout out for Ga state



## t8ter (Jul 9, 2012)

All right give a shout out for who you pulling for!
Go get em Richie Sosebee


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 9, 2012)

Evan Clark (Geez jr.). Woody Woodall. Leon Pittman(If he shoots). Go get em Johnny Lennox lol.


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 9, 2012)

*state*

Richie is a good one to pull for, and any one from the chicken house, LCA will be well represented, will miss this one so hope everyone has a safe trip and shoots their best. Leave nothing to chance go for the gold..


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 9, 2012)

Had the pleasure of shootin with Richie in Augusta at the Pro/Am. Fine gentleman and a purdy dang good shot. 

Good luck to everyone. I'll see ya there


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 9, 2012)

Just like every year... Pulling for 300 plus shooters and for everyone to hydrate enough so no one falls out. 

See ya'll this weekend.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> Just like every year... Pulling for 300 plus shooters and for everyone to hydrate enough so no one falls out.
> 
> See ya'll this weekend.



x2 can you believe we agree on something


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 9, 2012)

Jody I'm always pulling for you... just never agree on how you got there  !


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> Jody I'm always pulling for you... just never agree on how you got there  !



 see you Sat. bro.


----------



## ibowhunt (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks T8, dingo26, and ga buck slammer!!! If I remember buck slammer you beat me by 1 in Augusta... Your a fine shot yourself!!  Good luck to every body at state this weekend!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I will be pulling for all the RBO crew that will be shooting(Jim R, Jim G, Kevin H, Melinda H,)Also a few Like Kaylie, BoBo, Big John, and even though he will be shooting in my class Hunter Thomas. Good Luck to everyone that will be shooting.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jul 10, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Well I will be pulling for all the RBO crew that will be shooting(Jim R, Jim G, Kevin H, Melinda H,)Also a few Like Kaylie, BoBo, Big John, and even though he will be shooting in my class Hunter Thomas. Good Luck to everyone that will be shooting.



Thanks Buddy, or i thought you was.


----------



## Big John (Jul 10, 2012)

I pull for everyone to have FUN FUN FUN, Shoot well, and a great crowd of shooters...


----------



## KillZone (Jul 10, 2012)

Solocam678 and mr.rc shoemake


----------



## KillZone (Jul 10, 2012)

Y'all tear it up now ya hear!


----------



## t8ter (Jul 10, 2012)

Pulling for moon boys too.Not sure how many of the Benton shooter gang is going but I got there back too.


----------



## Quickdraw (Jul 10, 2012)

I be pullin for Wormy


----------



## Quickdraw (Jul 10, 2012)

literally, I be his caddy and pulling his arrows this weekend


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 10, 2012)

yep jay and perry is shooting good


----------



## DanielHunter (Jul 10, 2012)

There's a lot of good shooters gonna be shootn.. 
Hunter Thomas, johnathan Clark, Cory bryant, kaylie.
I hope to make it to shoot... But good luck everybody


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 10, 2012)

Since they are splitting known distance up who has the best chance for K45


----------



## SBlackburn (Jul 10, 2012)

Buckin07 said:


> Since they are splitting known distance up who has the best chance for K45



Andy Rouse


----------



## BowedUP (Jul 10, 2012)

All RBO shooters and All the other friends I have made in the last couple of months. One of the greatest sports I've been involved in. Great bunch of guys and gals. Good luck to all y'all!! Kinda  but o well, had to get it out there


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 12, 2012)

Buckin07 said:


> Since they are splitting known distance up who has the best chance for K45



I wasnt around last year when k45 and k50 was together but are the k45 guys that scared of the k50 guys??? There is not that many k50 guys may 4 or 5. And open a and semi pro and open a. But i do see why they are split, i heard there was a lot of fussing last year. I cant wait to shoot with the old folks this weekend hope everyone has a safe trip.


----------



## drago (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with Brian, hope everyone does well...AND REALLY WOULD LOVE TO SEE MY LOVELY WIFE BURN IT UP!!!! so go get em baby!!!


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 12, 2012)

Buckin07 said:


> Since they are splitting known distance up who has the best chance for K45





SBlackburn said:


> Andy Rouse



Andy "tying the knot" Rouse
Shawn Blackburn 
Justin Hughes
..these guys can get it done in k45 or k50..just to name a few.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jul 12, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I wasnt around last year when k45 and k50 was together but are the k45 guys that scared of the k50 guys??? There is not that many k50 guys may 4 or 5. And open a and semi pro and open a. But i do see why they are split, i heard there was a lot of fussing last year. I cant wait to shoot with the old folks this weekend hope everyone has a safe trip.



K 50 guys shoot 220+ every time out on 20 targets the highest score to win at my club is about ten up. Not saying that  I would not step on the range with mitchel andgive him all I got.but he has earned the title of scaring all us short range shooters.


----------

